
Ask HN: How many months' expenses should I give to pursue passion project? - throwawaywithme
I&#x27;ve been making such spectacularly slow progress as a &#x27;side project&#x27; that I&#x27;m considering quitting to work on it (probably more than) full time.<p>How much &#x27;runway&#x27; should I give myself, as a factor of expenses?<p>Question alternatively phrased: how long should I give an idea before accepting it&#x27;s not happening, and how long should I expect a job hunt to take in that event?
======
PaulHoule
You've got to be more specific than that to get helpful advice.

